# Jd 950/300 fel



## dwingfield (Dec 18, 2016)

The "curl" function on my FEL will not hold the set position when I try to scrape/fill the bucket (it digs deeper when I move forward-it acts as if there is air in the cylinders?). I've run the bucket to both extremes (fwd and backward), bled both lines at the cylinders and checked the fluid level (with the FEL up and down-actually, the level reads a little overfull). Does anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## brentrmillercummins (Oct 30, 2021)

dwingfield said:


> The "curl" function on my FEL will not hold the set position when I try to scrape/fill the bucket (it digs deeper when I move forward-it acts as if there is air in the cylinders?). I've run the bucket to both extremes (fwd and backward), bled both lines at the cylinders and checked the fluid level (with the FEL up and down-actually, the level reads a little overfull). Does anybody have any thoughts?


I am having the same problem on my 3046r. Started noticing a small amount of curl drop. 30 minutes later the curl drop was so bad without a load the bucket goes from all the way up to all the way down i about 30 seconds. Any ideas?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

ram piston seal/s


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

X2 what Fred stated


----------

